

Here's my interview with the anti-tech group that is harassing Kevin Rose - bennyluo
http://nextshark.com/counterforce-interview-anti-tech-group-explains-why-they-hate-kevin-rose-google-silicon-valley-entreprenuers/ 

======
massappeal
Between Brendan Eich and Kevin Rose, SF is really showing how intolerant it
can be :/. Although I am just as distrusting of Google as this group claims to
be, harassing individual Google employees is downright disgraceful. I can't
imagine what makes them think these actions are going to help them accomplish
(what I can only imagine is) their goal of more economic equality in the Bay.
Trying to extort $3b from Google in exchange for not harassing Google
employees is hilariously stupid, but it also does nothing to bring us closer
to an actionable solution.

Cities and communities evolve naturally over time. If you go to New York
today, you'll be hard-pressed to find an 'authentic' New York accent, for
example. But very rarely, if ever, has a community evolved so dramatically at
such a high rate as the SF Bay Area is now. In order to prevent further
tension as we as a community move forward (without giving in to the crazy
anarchists), the tech community needs to invest in better public
transportation solutions available to everyone in the Bay, not just tech
employees. We need to adjust the minimum wage in certain counties to
facilitate economic growth (again) as a community, rather than focusing it
exclusively on tech workers. And lastly, rent controls need to be implemented
to ensure our communities maintain the diversity that have made them so
awesome in the past few decades.

just my two cents.

~~~
bennyluo
I agree. I feel like it is incredibly wrong and generates this culture of
punishing hard work as I mentioned in the article. But they do have a point in
that the cost of living in the Bay Area is insane. I feel that there are much
more productive ways to try and solve these problems without stooping down to
harassment.

